# A program to meet my criteria?



## SuperBane (Jul 28, 2014)

Anybody have any ideas which might help?

First:
When I started back to weight training I started out on a 5x5 program. I continued this on and off. 
Even when I switched over to BB programs. If the "new" program I tried wasn't cutting it, I simply switched back over to a 5x5.
Eventually I did a modified version of reg parks 5x5.

I tried 5/3/1 = Boring. Slow. I like volume.

I had a change of work schedule that has changed the way I train.

I workout thurs,fri,sat,sun. A split. Back,Chest,Legs,Shoulders.
All based around: Deadlift,Bench,Squat,Military
I do a low rep heavy weights the first 3-5 sets and then switch to volume hypertrophy shit.

I've been doing this for a year at least if not longer. The only change is day one used to be chest instead of back.

I've found no problems other than the following:

Military press has only ever got up to 185
My big ass should be @ 225 minimum.
I'm 6'4 .... even when I bulked up to the 265 range .... It never improved.

Last week It was shoulders and the gym I go to had the crossfit games on the tv.
I seen girls doing those power cleans with more then I'm repping.
It pissed me off. So I said I need to go back to the basics. What got me strong? low reps heavy ass weights.

I need a program that will let me workout those four days. I like some type of volume.
I need it.
I'm still doing my "cut diet". Tired of it actually.
September is when I start my "bulk season".

Still haven't cycled yet. (This fall)
I'm tall so I have issues with my lifts. Deads are my favorite.
I've no desire to be a fat ass. I do not compete.
But I'd like to be strong as ****. At 265 / 6'4" Ilooked terrifying to some (so I was told).
I felt great as far as strength.

Anyways I'm rambling.


----------



## timecode2 (Jul 28, 2014)

Unfortunately I'm just a newbie so no ideas from me. I do like your profile pic, who is that?? (prefer yours to mine haha)


----------



## ECKSRATED (Jul 28, 2014)

I have the first version of the cube. You follow percentages for the main lift of the day then pick however many accessory lifts u want after. It's perfect for a 4 day split if your interested let me know I'll email it to you.


----------



## ECKSRATED (Jul 28, 2014)

I'm actually thinking of going back to the first version of the cube also bane. Just because i like higher volume also after my main lifts. I like picking what exercises i can do also.


----------



## SuperBane (Jul 28, 2014)

ECKSRATED said:


> I have the first version of the cube. You follow percentages for the main lift of the day then pick however many accessory lifts u want after. It's perfect for a 4 day split if your interested let me know I'll email it to you.



I think I have it on an usb drive around here already. Forgot about it actually.

How is the progression on it? How have you did with it?

Thanks for the response too!


----------



## yeti (Jul 28, 2014)

Hey bane, maybe you could give this a go: http://jtsstrength.com/articles/2014/06/16/juggercube/
Lots of volume, and you could cut down some of the days if it's too much. Percentages are typical cube style - speed, reps, and heavy.


----------

